# Where am I gonna use this thing?!



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

So I bought a crankbait yesterday. A big one. I have several of them in a 2.0 and 2.5 and I’ve done pretty well with them but they fish shallow. This monster goes to 7-8 feet. Has anyone caught a fish on one of these around here? Big baits catch big fish, right? I feel like it’s gonna be a Mosquito or Lake Erie bait. Maybe West Branch if a Musky wants it. 

Thoughts?


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

It will be good when the bait fish get bigger.


----------



## Crappieking08 (Feb 4, 2019)

Fish it off a deep point.. always have good luck one the smaller ones


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

I was thinking main lake points and parallel to the edges of weed beds.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

Hold the rod up and use heaver line to keep it from diving as deep. I saw KVD on a show talking about how the baits will work in open water. The way they track side to side.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Why is it to big? Look at the size of a bluegill or golden shiner. An 8.0 is the size of a SMALL bluegill. Theirs a reason I keep an 8.0 and a megabass grenade riding shotgun in the boat.

Here's an example for you with worms. Last year fishing 10" Magnum worms. Caught smallies that we're the same size of the bait. 

Now look at the size of a largemouths mouth. You will catch 12" bass all the way up to hawgs on that thing. Throw it on a med heavy fast action rod or a big magnum cranking rod that actually has some balls to it. If you decide you don't like that crank I'll give you $3 for it


----------



## jmyers8 (Aug 2, 2013)

We always catch several nice bass a year around ohio trolling for muskys every year. They live the big shad wraps and absolutely destroy them. There over 6 inches long

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

ristorap said:


> It will be good when the bait fish get bigger.


The baitfish are biggest now through June. A lot of the little ones get cropped off in fall, and we don't get age-0 shad balls till July.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

DHower08 said:


> Why is it to big? Look at the size of a bluegill or golden shiner. An 8.0 is the size of a SMALL bluegill. Theirs a reason I keep an 8.0 and a megabass grenade riding shotgun in the boat.
> 
> Here's an example for you with worms. Last year fishing 10" Magnum worms. Caught smallies that we're the same size of the bait.
> 
> Now look at the size of a largemouths mouth. You will catch 12" bass all the way up to hawgs on that thing. Throw it on a med heavy fast action rod or a big magnum cranking rod that actually has some balls to it. If you decide you don't like that crank I'll give you $3 for it


I just don’t fish that big that often. I’ve had a bag of 10inch worms for the last 2 years. 2019 is going to be the year to fish big for me.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I use to be the same way big baits are Intimidating at first till you start to throw them. Most guys downsize when the bite gets tough. Sometimes it also pays to go big. Just throw it you will catch em on it I promise .


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

I've caught a 6 even and a 6-11 on the biggest Bomber Fat Free Shad they make. Both from public lakes. They run 8-10 feet. DHOWER has given good advice as usual.


----------



## WoodenShips (Aug 5, 2004)

Since it is a Square bill I like:
1- logs underwater
2- stumps
3- Weeds that are not to the surface yet........slow......


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Also would probably be effective as a wake bait


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

DHower08 said:


> I use to be the same way big baits are Intimidating at first till you start to throw them. Most guys downsize when the bite gets tough. Sometimes it also pays to go big. Just throw it you will catch em on it I promise .


I used to live by the theory of downsize until you get bit. Then find the pattern and upsize from there. I feel like this will be a bait that throw a lot until I get the right situations figured out.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

You got it man. Just like any other bait learning when and where is the hardest part of the equation


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

lake erie, throw a 2 ounce snap weight in front of that and I guarantee you will catch walleye on it.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bang it off some fishy wood, then go smaller and slower, then just move on.--Tim


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Humps and or stump fields, rock piles in 5 to 8 feet of water. We used to wear them out on a similar bait called the "Fatso".
Here is the Fatso..By Storm baits.


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

It may get a semi permanent home on one of my rods and get thrown around as we leave a cove toward deeper water.


----------

